# Looking for backup sub Chicago burbs easy route!



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 3 banks that I am currently servicing in Romeoville, Willowbrook and Westmont and my truck just took a dump:realmad:... might need some help tomorrow... text me @ 630-903-1633 if interested.


----------



## guzzino (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello my name is Frank, im off 355 and southwest hwy. Truck with Plow and salt spreader ..available 24/7 call or text 630-917-1006


----------



## Builder630 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Sarge, Im in Bolingbrook. Gmc 1ton 4WD , 7.5 plow and a snow ex 1075 salter. Let me know if you can use me. AJ. 630-640-4468


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

good way to cover your ass mr. dole. did you get many responses besides the ones on here?


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

A few actually.


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you know my name!?


----------

